# test 3



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Things are not always as they appear.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry to have deleted your reply. Yes it was the same fish, replaced it with the right one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> Things are not always as they appear.


I guess this is a clue...
Still I'd say Piraya...


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

No freakin idea ! alot of them look so similiar in ways. I'm gonna say.... S. Denticulatis ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Apr 11 2003, 10:09 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE
> Things are not always as they appear.
> ...


Very good......Test over. Next one coming later.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Lucky for you I took your first guess and not your second.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Lucky for you I took your first guess and not your second.


Hey Frank, the second member that took a guess is not me








He's just someone who happens to use my first name as his member-name (to my big surprise!): someone with great taste indeed


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am good at IDing pygos. We need to all pitch in to get Frank a decent digi camera! :biggrin:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> n Posted on Apr 14 2003, 07:34 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I am good at IDing pygos. We need to all pitch in to get Frank a decent digi camera!


 Donations are glady accepted














When can I expect it Xenon?

:biggrin:


----------

